# Fish ohio channel



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Been a weird year i think for most.. Have had a lot going on and havent fished near as much as i would like to. Pops retired on friday and we decided to get on em tonight (saturday night) 

It had almost gotten to the point of being stressful for myself and the regular fishing clan of using all this top of the line gear pursuing the trophy flathead, so my dad and i decided to try another local lake known for some decent channel cats (at least numbers of them) using our old direct drive baitcasters (both passed down from my late grandpa at one point or another) and a couple of the old zebco 33's (from my great gramps) 

Strictly down to the basics and fishing for fun. After a few hours of small bumps and seeing some surrounding people landing a dozen or so bullheads and hand sizish wipers i was fortunate enough to hook up on my second fish ohio channel of this season, right at 27 1/2" and a shade under 10# on the ole spring scale. 

I tell ya fellas. Back to basics was great


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

If it is not fun then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Just over complicate things at times. I do it with everything.. Hunting, my racecar, fishing. Its nice to get back to basics and enjoy fishing with the minimums. 

Ill get back on flatheads when im feeling froggy. That's my game and ill never hang it up but this was just a good time.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Long before Catfishing became, well you can't say popular as I think it has always had a popularity with some,, competitive and monetized maybe,, I got into broomstick poles and huge test line,etc. 
Then one day I began to notice that a fishing mate of mine, fishing with much less expensive and capable equipment, seemed to be enjoying his fights and indeed our outings, a whole lot more than I was. 

The clincher was the evening he, half drunk and using a rod with a broken seat, reel tied on with a bread bag on account of that was all that was handy to "repair" it with, just plain smoked the other 3 of us there. --Laughing and grinning the whole time. 

I realized that I had been taking it far too seriously, focused on the catching instead of the fishing. I have corrected that.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Pooka said:


> Long before Catfishing became, well you can't say popular as I think it has always had a popularity with some,, competitive and monetized maybe,, I got into broomstick poles and huge test line,etc.
> Then one day I began to notice that a fishing mate of mine, fishing with much less expensive and capable equipment, seemed to be enjoying his fights and indeed our outings, a whole lot more than I was.
> 
> The clincher was the evening he, half drunk and using a rod with a broken seat, reel tied on with a bread bag on account of that was all that was handy to "repair" it with, just plain smoked the other 3 of us there. --Laughing and grinning the whole time.
> ...


I couldnt agree with what you're saying more, its fishing, not catching.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flathead fishing is definitely a grind, catching bait at one spot....driving an hour or more to another....and then the long waits. But nailing that 50lber in front of friends that are "flathead" fisherman...cough. who never catch the bait and fish three times a year. Who also have no idea on how to set a hook. I mean i could make fishing fail videos all the time if video taped em. Is worth every penny and second.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Man winguy, you hit the nail on the head. I’m a flathead guy and you described the process exactly. I take a buddy or 2 with me but I find all the spots and catch all the bait. Every time I go out I spend 2-3 hours walking a stream catching chubs, shiners, and bluegills with a pole and tiny hook all alone. Throw the smaller ones back. I went with a buddy this past Friday and filled my truck up before I left to catch bait and set the trip odometer. By the time I had gotten home later that night I had driven 88 miles. I don’t really mind, but a lot of people don’t quite understand what all goes into it. Heck I’ve honeslty grown quite fond of just catching bait by myself and rather enjoy it anymore. Sure others might want to benefit from it but I gotta take at least one person so I have a cameraman . I caught my personal best a few weeks ago and would’ve been screwed by myself


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> Man winguy, you hit the nail on the head. I’m a flathead guy and you described the process exactly. I take a buddy or 2 with me but I find all the spots and catch all the bait. Every time I go out I spend 2-3 hours walking a stream catching chubs, shiners, and bluegills with a pole and tiny hook all alone. Throw the smaller ones back. I went with a buddy this past Friday and filled my truck up before I left to catch bait and set the trip odometer. By the time I had gotten home later that night I had driven 88 miles. I don’t really mind, but a lot of people don’t quite understand what all goes into it. Heck I’ve honeslty grown quite fond of just catching bait by myself and rather enjoy it anymore. Sure others might want to benefit from it but I gotta take at least one person so I have a cameraman . I caught my personal best a few weeks ago and would’ve been screwed by myself


Lol .We might be doppleganners


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

MIGHTY said:


> Man winguy, you hit the nail on the head. I’m a flathead guy and you described the process exactly. I take a buddy or 2 with me but I find all the spots and catch all the bait. Every time I go out I spend 2-3 hours walking a stream catching chubs, shiners, and bluegills with a pole and tiny hook all alone. Throw the smaller ones back. I went with a buddy this past Friday and filled my truck up before I left to catch bait and set the trip odometer. By the time I had gotten home later that night I had driven 88 miles. I don’t really mind, but a lot of people don’t quite understand what all goes into it. Heck I’ve honeslty grown quite fond of just catching bait by myself and rather enjoy it anymore. Sure others might want to benefit from it but I gotta take at least one person so I have a cameraman . I caught my personal best a few weeks ago and would’ve been screwed by myself


I have alot of fun catching bait! but i know what you guys mean about it being a grind at times


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

fishintechnician said:


> I have alot of fun catching bait! but i know what you guys mean about it being a grind at times


Flathead fishing = running to the bait store for waxworms/nightcrawlers. Then collecting enough gills for the night, sometimes sweating in the heat of the sun. Getting the boat hooked up, making sure the car and boat are gassed up and gear ready...sweating some more...trying to get to the ramp on time so your partner isn't left hanging...but once out on the water...I can think of nothing more exciting but at the same time nothing more relaxing than sitting out on the water in the middle of night...very few other boats...kicking back and enjoying good company and the thought that the next cat will be bigger than my personal best...then all hell breaks loose...


----------

